# 200 vs Prelude, AT TRACK



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

well my friend recently purchased a stick but stock '92 prelude s and told me to take him on next time we go to the track...i say ok...but what do you all think my chances are? all i have done to my stick 200 is intake, advanced timing, and exhaust. he says all he has is 135 hp but i don't know about the weight and year difference...


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

should be an easy win i beat my friends 91 si 5 speed


----------



## tr0n (May 8, 2003)

i think you'll win if you drive right


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Prelude S = Slow, those things weight close to 3000lb, they're pretty porky, and the S engine makes less power then you. You'll win, you can give him a 2 car advantage... you'll still win


----------



## prepSX (Feb 1, 2004)

*Whoop that Hondas ass!!!*



akk51 said:


> well my friend recently purchased a stick but stock '92 prelude s and told me to take him on next time we go to the track...i say ok...but what do you all think my chances are? all i have done to my stick 200 is intake, advanced timing, and exhaust. he says all he has is 135 hp but i don't know about the weight and year difference...


Like down here in S.TX. Only few people knows that the SE-R can run and has the capability of beating Honda. MOst people here even in SA or Houston are pretty much Honda. I would say you will whoop his ass silly as long its not V-tech. I have a friend here who runs 15.5 best 15.4 stock w/ his 94 Prelude. The Prelude SI's are slow as hell dont worry about them. People who drives Honda here are only scared on Celica GT-s, because they know that there V-tech are being matched by Toyotas VVT-i. That's why I can't wait to have my 200sx SE-R so I can prove my point that SE-R's are bad ass. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

man...i dunno about the prelude S, but i raced an 89 prelude one time( it has a carb!) and he gave me a run for my money...i had HS headers, HA CAI, and full exhaust...and i beat him byu like barely a car..hey,, i also had 17's and a full fiberglass system..


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Do any of you actually, KNOW what you are talking about (it doesn't seem that any of you do)?

1st off, Akk51 has a GA16DE...NOT an SE-R.

2nd.....Prelude S's (4th gen) are NOT that slow (low 16's). Sure, they won't beat an SE-R, but they are MORE than enough to take down even a reasonably modded GA, drivers being equal.

And for all of you comparing pre 92 Ludes in your stories.........that is STUPID. It's like comparing an old Z31 300ZX to a 350Z...........sure both are the same car (name), and both have NA V6's, but they are totally different underneath (platform) and make different amounts of power from different engines.



Oh........and while 4th gen Prelude S's aren't too fast, 4th gen SI's (160hp 2.3L with a LOT of torque) are MORE than enough to walk a stock SE-R. I lost to one (barely), and my car runs 15.4's ALL day long (15.2 best).

And do NOT make the mistake of going after a well driven VTEC..........they'll go high 14's easily with any kind of a decent driver.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> Do any of you actually, KNOW what you are talking about (it doesn't seem that any of you do)?
> 
> 1st off, Akk51 has a GA16DE...NOT an SE-R.
> 
> ...


thats kinda what i was sayin..that prelude i raced was pretty damn qu ick


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

those little hondas have some balls dont they have an f22 motor in them thats a big as motor for that little car


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

i don't think preludes handle near as good as 200s


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

depends really stock im not sure i havnt driven to many hndas or alot of nissans ........ a civic ex and our 200sx se i think the 200 would take em


----------



## dans200ser (Jan 1, 2004)

atomicbomberman said:


> Prelude S = Slow, those things weight close to 3000lb, they're pretty porky, and the S engine makes less power then you. You'll win, you can give him a 2 car advantage... you'll still win


the S's make way more power than a stock ga16. its rated at 135hp and 142lb/ft. my buddy had one with a wai and ran low 16's w/ full int.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dans200ser said:


> the S's make way more power than a stock ga16. its rated at 135hp and 142lb/ft. my buddy had one with a wai and ran low 16's w/ full int.



thats what a 200sx 1.6 runs with an intake and full interior also


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I ran a 92 civic ex SOHC VTEC and i took him and im an auto.. with just a HS CAI and a full exhaust.........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

xNISMOB14x said:


> I ran a 92 civic ex SOHC VTEC and i took him and im an auto.. with just a HS CAI and a full exhaust.........



now try to take an older prelude...those things are quick..i had to spray to beat one...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> those little hondas have some balls dont they have an f22 motor in them thats a big as motor for that little car



F22's were used in the 90=93 accord lx's...im pretty sure they werent used for the preludes of the generation before

the accords of 90-93 are pretty damn fast too...the F22's i mean


----------



## beqa16v (Jul 9, 2004)

hello, i live in Republic of Georgia and i have a prelude. F22 sucks, they are slow, 135hp on 2.2 liter engine is no shit. but VTECs rule, they are one of the fastest cars in their class, i mean N/A. as for 2 liter 200sx vs VTEC prelude, i would say that on drag 200sx will win, not with big advantage though, but 4th gens have awsome handling, that's why i bought it, i'm a circuite racer. hondas sould not be compared to turbo cars because they are N/A, but they are so god damn good N/As that people do compare them. that fact deserves respect


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

a little late on that one Pal


----------



## beqa16v (Jul 9, 2004)

it's not a littlebit late, it's too late but better late than never. so i tried to 'give things their name'


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

beqa16v said:


> sould not be compared to turbo cars because they are N/A, but they are so god damn good N/As that people do compare them. that fact deserves respect



who compared them to a turbo car? the sr20 in this discussion had an intake and timing advanced


----------



## beqa16v (Jul 9, 2004)

no not you but they are considered as rivals.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm gonna have to agree that the prelude S's aren't too fast. last summer I outran one that had exhaust and cai. I had exhaust, headers, plug wires, and short ram intake; and that same night I was having issues with my auto tranny(one time I went to take off in "1" and when I got on the gas it just revved in neutral) which I had replaced in september. Remember, they only have SOHC.

Mitch


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sentra97gxe said:


> Remember, they only have SOHC.
> 
> Mitch


yeah? and with your 115hp auto tranny car you probably made 70-something whp stock...add maybe 5-10 to that from mods, and the auto tranny, and you still have at most mid-80s whp.................SOHC or not, the 135hp car would beat you.


thank you all, for killing this thread! bye bye.


----------

